# Lap Median Arcuate Ligament Release



## cmblocher (Dec 4, 2009)

I need help coding this procedure. This was a co-surgery
One surgeron performed the Laparscopic exposure of the celiac artery/median arcuate ligament. The other surgeon performed the arcuate liagment release. I have NO IDEA, how I should code this. Let me know if you more info from the op-reports.

Thanks!
Christy


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 9, 2009)

*Check with other surgeon's office*

Check with the other surgeon's office. If this is truly a co-surgery, both surgeons will use the exact same CPT code(s) with -62 modifier. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

